

Jon Hendren – DevOps Thought Lord - crsven
http://jonhendren.com/

======
zokunei
oh hell yea baby..

------
jubjyb123
I need help writing a data bean agnostic protocol.

------
tenderclownhug
Jon took my business to the next level.

The level of success and mad profits for me and my distinguished staff.

You have to touch him to know what he can truly do for you. Wi

